# Eure Lieblings-Musik aus Spiel und Film



## xashija (5. September 2011)

Heya liebe Community,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach schöner Musik aus diversen Filmen und Spielen. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Soundtracks, auf denen Linkin Park und Co. zu hören sind, sondern eher in Richtung epischer Musik (Hans Zimmer etc.). 

Bisher habe ich mir drei „Scores“ aus Filmen besorgt:


Transformers
The Dark Knight
Chronicles of Narnia

Zu welchen Filmen oder Spielen könnt Ihr Score-Empfehlungen geben? Ich freue mich über Eure Vorschläge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Der  beste Games-Score meiner Meinung nach ist immer noch der von Red Dead Redemption.

Mal eine Kostprobe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Falls du es noch nicht gezockt hast, solltest du es auf jeden Fall tun, es lohnt sich wirklich. (Das Spiel rechtfertigt m.E. auch den Kauf einer Konsole  )

Ansonsten kann ich in Sachen Filme noch Pulp Fiction, Scott Pilgrim vs the World, Fluch der Karibik, Herr der Ringe (Beide ein Muss!), Inception (Hans Zimmer in Perfektion...) oder Star Wars empfehlen. 

Hoffe das hilft dir erstmal weiter


----------



## Wiwi-chan (5. September 2011)

Meine Empfehlungen sind:

Invincible von Two Steps From Hell (Dabei handelt es sich um eine Ansammlung von Trailer-Stücken aus diversen Filmen und Spielen z.B. Tron, Prince of Persia, Mass Effect 2 etc. Das ist Epic pur )
Gibt es aber z.Z. nur digital. (z.B bei Amazon)

Den Soundtrack von Mass Effect 2 kann ich auch nur empfehlen  (Komponist Jack Wall)
Den Soundtrack von Dragon Age:Origins ist teilweise auch richtig schön 
Guild Wars 2 bietet auch einige sehr epische Stücke...jetzt schon  Leider gibt es die aber auch nur auf Youtube momentan. (Jeremy Soule ist der Komponist)


Grad will mir nicht mehr einfallen ^-^ (Mein Vorschreiber hat ja auch schon wirklich tolle gennant x))

Grüße


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2011)

HAb dat Spiel zwar nicht .. aber der OST ist genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnxwrBeODrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Deus EX Human Revolution


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

@TE

X-Ray Dog
Two Steps From Hell
Immediate Music

Falls du orchestrale epische musik suchst 

Die drei oben genannten sind die bekanntesten Trailer und Soundtrack Komponisten für Spiele und Kinotrailer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRLdhFVzqt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1yqLbtGkC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMgEDsQ4rGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Aber es gibt auch nette ost von games die einmalig produziert wurden für spiele oder als menü musik zum bsp nur die gibts halt nicht zu kaufen die wurden halt analog aufgenommen oder aus spielen extrahiert ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OsbL5zK9ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghSkgyosR7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJiHDmyhE1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PCM7428IWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBQwDdQBCzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2011)

Ein Score ist also einfach die Musik zu einem Film, ja? Da gibts natürlich einige.


The Rock
Das Boot
Armageddon


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2011)

Soundtrack zu Der Sternwanderer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVjC0GZjsOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (5. September 2011)

Der Song wird eigentlich am meisten in Werbung oder Filmen verwendet und ist auch einfach schön





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7cvF1MMjTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und von der gleichen Band noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qghc6j6omA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (6. September 2011)

Der "andere Hans Zimmer" fernab vom brachialen Bay-Soundtrack-Gedöns:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOFZSnz9J3s[/youtube]

Clint Mansell - und mal nicht "Lux Aeterna":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihF_aXi-Huk[/youtube]

Wojciech Kilar:

Der CD-Track bringt die Hütte zum beben; in der youtube-Version fehlen ein wenig die Bässe:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmzKU041K84[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h-7roCQdX8[/youtube]


----------



## win3ermute (6. September 2011)

Immer wieder abgründig: Goblins Musik für Argentos Thriller:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pins1y0XAa0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tliojZDIFVg&ob=av2n[/youtube]

Poledouris:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPsL2WVhFCc[/youtube]

Und natürlich Akira Ifukube - aufdrehen und abbangen bei diesen beiden Variationen eines Themas:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxwovtqeXUI[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE-JwmDrTNI[/youtube]

Gibt noch 'ne Menge mehr - keine Lust jetzt .


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXor3dSvW9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der besten Soundtracks aller Zeiten aus einem der besten Spiele aller Zeiten


----------



## Gazeran (6. September 2011)

Der OST vom neuen Tron Film <3 Daft Punk 
Ansonsten klar die Zelda Reihe... Liebe den DX (Link awekening) Menusound DD
Intropost lesen ftw... Okay Zelda fällt weg :S aber der Tron Soundtrack ist trotz Electro recht episch


----------



## xashija (6. September 2011)

Super hilfreiche Antworten, vielen Dank =) Da werden meine iTunes-Gutscheine jetzt ordentlich gequält und eine Sammlung aufgebaut


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFOJ13sw8o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vortigaunt (6. September 2011)

Wundert mich das noch keiner den Braveheart Soundtrack erwähnt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foDgTn2CS-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. September 2011)

Ennio Morricone sag ich nur...u.a. "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" - dann Musik von "das 5. Element", "Terminator-Theme", auch bei den alten Mafia-Filmen findet man einiges was super ist. Genial sind auch CD's von Erich Kunzel --> Kunzel bei Amazon.de


----------



## TheGui (7. September 2011)

Einzigartig! ...leider das Spiel nie zu Ende gespielt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UnL3e7FAMF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2011)

Ich finde die Silent Hill Soundtracks fast komplett sehr geil, genauso zu empfehlen sind aber natürlich auch die von Halo usw.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-ZMU5AgKSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. September 2011)

wow das lied ist ja mal nice ^^ kennste auch die sängerin den namen ?

was ich dir auch noch vorschlagen kann ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lESqkn4DtDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und folgende 2 instrumentale stücke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_pcDQSWWW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Du0NSnJnoEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2011)

Starsiege (1999)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DW93JBUkpyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjbNQI-q26Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herr der Ringe OST





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKyPO7RHmdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mass Effect 2 wurde ja schon genannt.


----------



## Kamsi (7. September 2011)

@xashija

leider gibts auf vielen soundtracks nur paar gut stücke ^^ aber kannst ja einfach mp3 von youtube nehmen für die normale anlage und pc/mp3player reicht es ja meist 

hier noch paar vorschläge die ich fand





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8lqZ-gjWQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ja ich weiss hat gesang mit dabei aber ich find das stück so genial ^^ mit dem orchester im hintergrund und der sängerin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kOadnpnDu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach episch besonders die bässe 

klassiche filmsoundtracks wär da noch 

2001




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWnmCu3U09w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



saving private ryan





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2zAUHAdaBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



spiel mir das lied vom tot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VH_vAfMBy5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




falls du aber mehr der typ für nicht so klassiche soundtracks bist gäbe es da noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cf2rtQbgdAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2012)

Fucking Epic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCHfVZIAZ6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brocklesnar (2. Februar 2012)

einfach nur der Hammer






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srrAm9Eiqcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fapCOoOp9ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur wahnsinn der Hans Zimmer


----------



## Knallfix (2. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der "andere Hans Zimmer" fernab vom brachialen Bay-Soundtrack-Gedöns:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HOFZSnz9J3s[/youtube]



Jau!
Zimmer's Hans nervt entweder mit seinem Bombast Gedröhn oder ist nur klasse 

Bladerunner, Vangelis:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VgNoKc_Gdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZKkxAQYxyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wled (8. Februar 2012)

Ich kann den MMORPG Radio sender empfehlen 
Es werden viele Soundtracks aus Spielen und Filme gestreamt


> Das MMORPG Radio ist ein Sender für Rollenspiel Fans, ob nun Online oder Pen & Paper.
> 
> Was bedeutet für uns Fantasy Musik: Barden-, Skandinavien Saga-, Soundtracks-, Irish- und Celtic Musik,
> 
> ...



Zum MMORPG Radio


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2012)

Steinigt mich aber:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbBkMG1vFbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5J2DPrvLU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XJCvEqOMUgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



finde ich einfach am besten


----------



## win3ermute (18. Februar 2012)

Weil ich's mal wieder gerade höre - meist muß ich den Leuten ja erstmal erklären, daß das überhaupt Musik ist, bevor ich dazu komme, weshalb das supertolle Musik ist! 

Aufdrehen, abdrehen, Ohren richtig durchspülen und "Slayer"-Fans damit durch den Block jagen! Das ist Chu Ishikawa mit seinem Soundtrack zu "Tetsuo III":

Sand II:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0FlfC439fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das phänomenale "Block":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ti6Znf4mKq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und als Bonus noch gleich das Theme des Streifens von Trent Reznor, besser bekannt als "Nine Inch Nails":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu9bm-RJMWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Industrial at it's best!


----------



## Velynn (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3j3oTViVww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Für manche Geschmäcker wohl etwas kitschig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSY4Yi2ypno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


..genial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxEuQjE50LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixob0q_QAY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich könnte noch viel mehr aufzählen, meine halbe Playlist besteht nur aus Movie-Soundtracks.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Februar 2012)

Die Musik von "Two steps from Hell"
Epischer gehts kaum.

Beispiele, ließe sich endloss fortsetzen 
Der ganz neue Mass Effect 3 Trailer (wie auch schon die ME 2 Trailer)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vs7kix6_8Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJlLVYWT-Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48WowXfyTsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASj81daun5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4Y_qI-1I6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iXfwBlXFv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5ebNubjvQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LViMHXlbhqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Februar 2012)

Dank Tikumes Dauerquengelei ("Guck das Zeug endlich!") entdeckt und für richtig gut empfunden - auch wegen der hervorragenden Musik, wobei mir das Stück seit Tagen nicht mehr aus dem Kopp möchte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lx6YVAUY620

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und gleich die etwas "epischere" Version namens "Every Planet, Every Star" hinterher (leider miese Qualität):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdYLQsGUEio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und so klingt das dann in einer "Bad-Ass-Szene" in einem der besten Zweiteiler der Fernsehgeschichte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkcagXkFCis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. März 2012)

@LaVerne: Hast du beim 11ten Doc angefangen, oder beim neunten?

Den ersten schließe ich einfach mal aus, da du sonst wohl kaum jetzt schon beim 11ten angekommen wärst...


----------



## win3ermute (3. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> @LaVerne: Hast du beim 11ten Doc angefangen, oder beim neunten?



Mit dem 11ten - und habe jetzt mit dem 9. angefangen (wenn der Doctor in der Zeit 'rumspringen kann, dann darf ich das auch ). Allerdings fehlt mir bei den alten Sachen die Amy...


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. März 2012)

Ich glaube welchen Begleiter/Doc man am liebsten hat, hängt bei der Serie relativ stark davon ab, wo man mit dem gucken anfängt... Die meisten Leute finden den am besten, mit dem sie angefangen haben. Amy kommt meinen Beobachtungen nach, als Begleiterin am schlechtesten weg, was vermutlich vor allem an ihren anfänglichen agressiven Anbandelungsversuchen mit dem Doc liegt. (Wobei ich sie eigentlich garnicht so schlimm finde, wie sie immer gemacht wird.)

Ich selbst finde David Tennant als zehnten Doc mit Abstand am besten, und wünsch mir immernoch irgendwie, dass er zurückkommt. >_>
Die sechste Staffel fand ich nach der mmn. etwas enttäuschenden fünften aber wieder richtig gut, auch wenn ich mit River Song nicht so richtig grün werde... 
Was ich mich aber immer gefragt habe: Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den CGI Effekten aus, wenn man vom 11ten Doc wieder zum 9ten springt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der große Qualitätsunterschied irgendwie ein wenig (wenn vielleicht auch nur unterbewusst) den Eindruck den man von den alten Folgen gewinnt drücken könnte... (Ja, auch wenn man keine Effekthure ist, was sowieso eine Bezeichnung ist, die ich dir vermutlich angesichts deines breit gefächterten Filmgeschmacks hier im Forum als letztem angedeihen lassen würde.)

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß beim gucken... Die meiner Meinung nach besten Storylines hast du noch vor dir. 

EDIT: 
Damit das Ganze hier nicht zu hart ins Off-Topic abdriftet hier noch ein paar Spiel-/Filmmusiken die auch manchmal bei mir durch die Bude schallen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZWuNf4gxwuM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gHzQZPemxkQ[/youtube]

Honorable mention:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich glaube welchen Begleiter/Doc man am liebsten hat, hängt bei der Serie relativ stark davon ab, wo man mit dem gucken anfängt... Die meisten Leute finden den am besten, mit dem sie angefangen haben. Amy kommt meinen Beobachtungen nach, als Begleiterin am schlechtesten weg, was vermutlich vor allem an ihren anfänglichen agressiven Anbandelungsversuchen mit dem Doc liegt. (Wobei ich sie eigentlich garnicht so schlimm finde, wie sie immer gemacht wird.)



Ich mag halt die Darstellerin sehr - passt genau in mein Beuteschema; wenn auch noch etwas jung . Und den Doctor habe ich in dieser Beziehung eh nicht verstanden: Mit Amy will er nix anfangen, macht aber dann mit River 'rum - also Geschmack hat das gute Alien nicht...

Das "Red Nose Day"-Special mit gleich zwei Amys gesehen ? "Because it was my skirt, my husband and your glass floor!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51JtuEa_OPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Die sechste Staffel fand ich nach der mmn. etwas enttäuschenden fünften aber wieder richtig gut, auch wenn ich mit River Song nicht so richtig grün werde...



Die 5. hatte doch immerhin die "Weeping Angels"-Doppelfolge sowie "Vincent". Da fand ich eher die 6. Staffel etwas schlechter, weil zum Ende hin zuviele Einzel-Stories kamen. "The Silence" war natürlich toll, ebenso wie die Amy-Befreiung ("I have a message from the Doctor and a question for me!"), nur zum Ende hin zerfaserte das etwas, bis erst in der allerletzten Folge die Story wiederaufgenommen wurde. 



> Was ich mich aber immer gefragt habe: Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den CGI Effekten aus, wenn man vom 11ten Doc wieder zum 9ten springt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der große Qualitätsunterschied irgendwie ein wenig (wenn vielleicht auch nur unterbewusst) den Eindruck den man von den alten Folgen gewinnt drücken könnte...



Ich finde, die nicht perfekten CGIs machen auch bei den neuen Folgen einen Teil des Charmes der Serie aus - das pendelt ja dauernd zwischen Trash, Albernheit und tollem Storywriting sowie Charaktermomenten (siehe "Vincent" und das Ende der Folge) hin und her; manchmal in Sekunden. Habe jetzt ein paar Folgen des 2005-Reboots gesehen mit Eccleston als Doctor (u. a. mit dem "Ende der Welt" und dem "letzten Menschen") und für meinen Geschmach sind auch hier die F/X durchaus ok.  



> Ansonsten noch viel Spaß beim gucken... Die meiner Meinung nach besten Storylines hast du noch vor dir.



Danke . Heute habe ich Zeit über und werde wohl einen kleinen "Doctor Who"-Marathon einlegen!

BTT:

Howard Shore lange vor "Herr der Ringe" mit Musik zu seinem "Stammregisseur" David Cronenberg:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42z2KTPfe-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Michael Kamen und Orbital oder wie man Klassik mit Industrial vermischt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXWQA_Xedj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



James Newton Howard und der mMn beste Track aus "Devil's Advocate" (der braucht etwas):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sL99_EfV0n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fabio Frizzi (irgendwann mal bei "Goblin" gewesen) und das Theme zu Fulcis "Zombi 2" (ich liebe diese italienischen '80er-Horrorsoundtracks):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xY9q1IXlkbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr '80s-Horror; diesmal das tolle Theme von John Carpenter zu seinem Film "The Fog":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNSLaYJboPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ImQvFoy2Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_7C8oN2klY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. März 2012)

@BimmBamm:

Jo, vom Aussehen her finde ich Amy auch am ansprechendsten... 



> Das "Red Nose Day"-Special mit gleich zwei Amys gesehen ? "Because it was my skirt, my husband and your glass floor!"


Jau, das war klasse! Hast DU denn das Special mit den 2 Doktoren schon gesehen? Ich glaube das Tardis in Tardis Thema ist recht beliebt bei den Autoren... Fünfter und Zehnter Doktor vereint. 



> Die 5. hatte doch immerhin die "Weeping Angels"-Doppelfolge sowie "Vincent". Da fand ich eher die 6. Staffel etwas schlechter, weil zum Ende hin zuviele Einzel-Stories kamen. "The Silence" war natürlich toll, ebenso wie die Amy-Befreiung ("I have a message from the Doctor and a question for me!"), nur zum Ende hin zerfaserte das etwas, bis erst in der allerletzten Folge die Story wiederaufgenommen wurde.


Mhm, die Weeping Angels Folge fand ich in der Tat auch echt stark, wobei ich die Einführungsfolge dieser Plagegeister noch nen Tacken besser fand. Ich glaub zu der Zeit war ich auch noch irgendwie in meiner "Gebt uns David Tennant zurück"-Phase. Kann sein dass meine Wertung der fünften auch damit zusammenhängt.
Die Lücke im Roten Faden nach der Staffelpause in der sechsten hatte ich z.B. auch garnicht mehr so prominent auf dem Schirm. Vielleicht sollte ich mir die fünfte nochmal ansehen. Genug Zeit bis die siebte kommt ist ja leider noch. >_>



> Ich finde, die nicht perfekten CGIs machen auch bei den neuen Folgen einen Teil des Charmes der Serie aus - das pendelt ja dauernd zwischen Trash, Albernheit und tollem Storywriting sowie Charaktermomenten (siehe "Vincent" und das Ende der Folge) hin und her; manchmal in Sekunden. Habe jetzt ein paar Folgen des 2005-Reboots gesehen mit Eccleston als Doctor (u. a. mit dem "Ende der Welt" und dem "letzten Menschen") und für meinen Geschmach sind auch hier die F/X durchaus ok.


Jo, so sehe ich das eigentlich auch. 
Allerdings war es zu Anfang bei mir so, dass ich nur irgendwann mal ein paar Ausschnitte aus der Folge mit diesen Babyface-Aliens in London gesehen hatte und die Serie dementsprechend irgendwie nach komplettem Blödsinn aussah, sodass es dann einiges an Überzeugungsarbeit seitens eines Kumpels von mir benötigte um mich davon zu überzeugen doch auch mal die Serie anzufangen damit wir sie dann zusammen weitergucken könnten. 
Beste. Entscheidung. Danke, Lukas. 


Und hier die obligatorischen Musikstücke:

Mirrors Edge - großartiges Theme:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERyxFfMqDk[/youtube]

Tokyo Gore Police - an dem Film scheiden sich zwar die Geister, aber das Theme ist mir irgendwie so hartnäckig im Kopf geblieben, dass ichs hier einfach mal reinstelle:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb5tcJiq35A[/youtube]

Wo wir schonmal in Asien sind - Klasse Film von einem klasse Regisseur:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVKdIBnv-m4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> @BimmBamm:
> 
> Jo, vom Aussehen her finde ich Amy auch am ansprechendsten...



Endlich mal jemand mit Geschmack - auch wenn Konkurrenz die Chancen minimiert . Und Hilfe: Ich bin erkannt! Argh!



> Jau, das war klasse! Hast DU denn das Special mit den 2 Doktoren schon gesehen? Ich glaube das Tardis in Tardis Thema ist recht beliebt bei den Autoren... Fünfter und Zehnter Doktor vereint.



Nope - wird umgehend nachgeholt und danke für den Tip!



> Mhm, die Weeping Angels Folge fand ich in der Tat auch echt stark, wobei ich die Einführungsfolge dieser Plagegeister noch nen Tacken besser fand.



Der Vorgänger gilt ja als einer der besten der Serie. Habe sie als Ergänzung angeschaut und finde sie vom Storywriting her brilliant (die Sache mit den DVDs; daß der Doctor fast nur in DVD-Easter-Eggs auftritt und nicht zuletzt die Hauptdarstellerin, die zuletzt ja in "Drive" brillierte). 
Allerdings habe ich mir bei der Doppelfolge gewünscht, ich sei gerade mal 10 oder 12 Jahre alt - sowas traumatisiert einen Jugendlichen wahrscheinlich positiv für immer! 
Der Vorgänger war "gut" - die Doppelfolge jedoch purer Nightmare-Stuff! Alleine der "Angel-Bob" über das Walkie-Talkie - *brrrr*! 



> Die Lücke im Roten Faden nach der Staffelpause in der sechsten hatte ich z.B. auch garnicht mehr so prominent auf dem Schirm. Vielleicht sollte ich mir die fünfte nochmal ansehen. Genug Zeit bis die siebte kommt ist ja leider noch. >_>



In der Original-Ausstrahlung war ja tatsächlich noch die unsägliche Pause dazwischen - geht gar nicht. Die Anschlussfolge "Let's kill Hitler" war natürlich von den Sprüchen her ein Highlight: Hitler: "You saved me!" Doctor: "Believe me: That was an accident!"; gefolt von "Shut up, Hitler!" und "Put Hitler in the cupboard!"
Und natürlich River Song: "Well, I was on my way to this gay Gypsy bar mitzvah for the disabled when I suddenly thought "Gosh, the Third Reich's a bit rubbish. I think I'll kill the Fuehrer."" 



> [Überzeugungs-Arbeit]



Jo - war bei mir insgesamt ähnlich. Tiku quengelte mich dauernd an, bis ich mir irgendwann mal die Pilotfolge des 11. Doctors ansah. Fand ich hektisch, albern - und irgendwo lustig. Dann kam die Folge mit dem "brittischen Spaceship", die ich schon verdammt gut fand und kurz danach die "Weeping Angels". Angefixt bis zum geht-nicht-mehr .



> Tokyo Gore Police - an dem Film scheiden sich zwar die Geister, aber das Theme ist mir irgendwie so hartnäckig im Kopf geblieben, dass ichs hier einfach mal reinstelle:



Wargh! Ich fand das Ding großartig - nicht zuletzt wegen der nonverbalen Szene, in der der "Bösewicht" die "Heldin" auf ihre Vergangenheit hinweist. Das Ding überrascht in so ziemlich jeder Szene den Zuschauer mit abstrusen Ideen - aber in diesem Augenblick hat man tatsächlich einen großen Kinomoment vor sich, in der die Zusammenhänge absolut nur durch Bilder erklärt werden. Ich könnte darauf wetten, daß ein "Mainstreamer" wie Tarantino in Zukunft absolut vergessen wird - aber Underground-Filme wie dieser immer wieder aufgelegt werden und nebenbei Gesamtausgaben von Miike und Kitano als "Klassiker" zu Recht abgefeiert werden!



> Wo wir schonmal in Asien sind - Klasse Film von einem klasse Regisseur:



Würde ich was zu Park sagen wollen, bedürfte es eines längeren Aufsatzes . Seine "Revenge"-Trilogie gehörte zum Besten, was das Kino in den letzten Jahren zu bieten hatte!

BTT: Aus "Drive":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHl_rOuRCIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit den Bildern des Filmes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uX0H9moUGsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch was aus Asien: Die schönste Geiselnahme aller Zeiten aus Johnny Tos unglaublichem "Running out of Time" - nur To schafft es, eine solche Situation wie eine romantische Szene aussehen zu lassen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8188hAnvNK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Ding hat mich seinerzeit umgeblasen - und im Anschluß daran so ziemlich alle To-Filme bisher. Ganz, ganz großes Kino (Story: Todkranker Krimineller spannt für seinen letzten Coup einen "Unterhändler" der Polizei unfreiwillig ein - und ein Mädel, das er im Bus als Geisel nimmt)!


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. März 2012)

> Endlich mal jemand mit Geschmack - auch wenn Konkurrenz die Chancen minimiert . Und Hilfe: Ich bin erkannt! Argh!


Eigentlich bräuchte man bloß etwas wie die Uhr von Captain Jack (Harkness), und man könnte bei einem der Doppel-Amy Momente fix beide abgreifen.
Außerdem: Ich bin noch immer inkognito unterwegs... 



> Der Vorgänger gilt ja als einer der besten der Serie. Habe sie als Ergänzung angeschaut und finde sie vom Storywriting her brilliant (die Sache mit den DVDs; daß der Doctor fast nur in DVD-Easter-Eggs auftritt und nicht zuletzt die Hauptdarstellerin, die zuletzt ja in "Drive" brillierte).
> Allerdings habe ich mir bei der Doppelfolge gewünscht, ich sei gerade mal 10 oder 12 Jahre alt - sowas traumatisiert einen Jugendlichen wahrscheinlich positiv für immer!
> Der Vorgänger war "gut" - die Doppelfolge jedoch purer Nightmare-Stuff! Alleine der "Angel-Bob" über das Walkie-Talkie - *brrrr*!


Den Wunsch wieder jung zu sein, hab ich eher bei "Night Terrors" gehabt... Diese Puppen... Diese Puppen.
Ich muss aber die Kreaturendesigner von Dr. Who wirklich loben, die schaffen immer wieder echt fiese Gestalten. Von den Weeping Angels, über diese Puppen, bis hin zu - Ich spoilere mal nicht, und sage einfach nur "Uhrwerk". 



> Die Anschlussfolge "Let's kill Hitler" war natürlich von den Sprüchen her ein Highlight: Hitler: "You saved me!" Doctor: "Believe me: That was an accident!"; gefolt von "Shut up, Hitler!" und "Put Hitler in the cupboard!"
> Und natürlich River Song: "Well, I was on my way to this gay Gypsy bar mitzvah for the disabled when I suddenly thought "Gosh, the Third Reich's a bit rubbish. I think I'll kill the Fuehrer.""


Jau, die wollte ich auch eigentlich schon im letzten Post zu den positiven Eigenschaften von Staffel 6 erwähnt haben. Grandiose Oneliner in dieser.



> Wargh! Ich fand das Ding großartig - [...]
> Ich könnte darauf wetten, daß ein "Mainstreamer" wie Tarantino in Zukunft absolut vergessen wird - aber Underground-Filme wie dieser immer wieder aufgelegt werden und nebenbei Gesamtausgaben von Miike und Kitano als "Klassiker" zu Recht abgefeiert werden!


Ich sagte ja auch bloß, dass sich die Geister scheiden, nicht dass ich ihn nicht mag. 
TGP finde ich vor Machine Girl am besten von diesen ganzen herrlich durchgeknallten Japano-Splattern. Wirklich schlecht fand ich bisher von denen eigentlich nur Samurai Princess und Meatball Machine muss ich noch irgendwann nachholen.
Das Tarantino Ding sehe ich allerdings nicht so... Ich denke der wird schon noch ne ganze Weile weiterleben, dazu hat er einfach einen zu aufgepumpten Status... (Zumal ich ca. 50% seiner Filme selber echt klasse finde) Ich weiß aber natürlich auch nicht von welchen Zeiträumen du hier redest, da das Medium Film ja auch noch verhältnismäßig jung ist.
Dass solche Underground Titel aber ewig weiterleben kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Ich schätze ihr Bekanntheitsgrad wird nicht großartig steigen, aber in Vergessenheit geraten tun sie mit Sicherheit nicht.
Von Kitano habe ich noch zu wenig gesehen um da viel zu zu sagen, aber Miike macht echt geile Streifen.



> Würde ich was zu Park sagen wollen, bedürfte es eines längeren Aufsatzes . Seine "Revenge"-Trilogie gehörte zum Besten, was das Kino in den letzten Jahren zu bieten hatte!


idd

On a sidenote:
Hast du eigentlich die BBC Sherlock-Serie schon gesehen? (Sherlock Holmes Adaption von u.a. Steven Moffat und Mark Gatiss, mit einem großartigen Benedict Cumberbatch in der Hauptrolle) Falls nicht, solltest du das nach (oder sukzessive während) Dr. Who dringendst nachholen.

Songs

Schon alleinestehend ein toller Song, jagt mir Bob in der Anfangssequenz von Watchmen jedes Mal einen wohligen Schauer über den Rücken:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmHf1_z6_Po[/youtube]

Kann musikalisch gesehen auch durchaus unabhängig vom Film gespielt werden: Soundtrack von Dario Argentos "Sleepless"
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vsDSWu7eZ4[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (17. März 2012)

eindeutig das Bleach OST





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoMrkPLBuCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7We8fDSr4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8aEkhwgkvGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





<3


----------



## geniushendrix (21. März 2012)

Eindeutig die Musik aus 28 weeks later!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAC1HKZNbfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FoKzT (1. Juni 2013)

Was ist eigentlich euer liblings Song oder sountrack ausm spiel schreibt das mal in diesen Thread rein


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mal den neuen mit dem alten bestehenden Thread zusammengeführt

BTT:

Super Mario Theme (^^)

Film:
Aktuell Misty Mountains aus "Der Hobbit"


----------



## FoKzT (1. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal den neuen mit dem alten bestehenden Thread zusammengeführt
> 
> ...


Ok ist ja kein prob . Einer meiner liebling sountracks is ja die musik beim endboss fight von Ut99


----------



## Masura1 (1. Juni 2013)

Mein Absoluts Lieblingslied von allen kommt von der Serie Angel Beats. Hier der Orginal Song in voller Länger von der Hübschen LiSA!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rFuDj1fbec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jorgusus (6. Juni 2013)

Conan der Barbar "The Kitchen".


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Super Mario Theme (^^)



Land, World, Bros, New Bros.? Welcher Teil? Oder so wie ich einfach alle. ^^

Ach Cave Story... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1emSWVcSu8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Steffi007 (10. Juni 2013)

Also alle meine Lieblingsfilme sind hier schon aufgelistet. 
Von daher stimme ihc einfach mal zu das ihr recht habt vorallem bei Herr der Ringe


----------

